# Tortilla Soup??



## spryte (Sep 11, 2004)

Any one have a good recipe for tortilla soup?


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 12, 2004)

here's one I got off the web and it's good!

Joan Lunden's Chicken Tortilla Soup 

In a large saucepan, saute: 
1 chopped medium onion (about 1 cup) and 
2 minced garlic cloves (about 2 tsps) in 
2 tbsps vegetable oil 
over low heat for 5 minutes until onion is softened. 

Add: 
one 4 ounce can green chiles -- chopped, 
a 15-ounce can italian-style stewed tomatoes (chopped and with their own juice), 
4 cups chicken broth, 
1 tsp lemon pepper, 
2 tsps worcestershire sauce, 
1 tsp chili powder, 
1 tsp ground cumin and 
1/2 tsp hot sauce. 
Simmer for 20 minutes. 

In a small bowl, combine 4 tbsp flour with 1/2 cup water and whisk into soup. Bring the soup back to a boil and simmer for 5 minutes. 
Add 1 pound skinless boneless chicken breasts, cut into small cubes. 
Simmer for 5 minutes. 
Stir in 1/3 cup non-fat sour cream, salt, and pepper to taste. 

I love to make my own tortilla chips for garnish, they are easy to make, low in fat and delicious. 
Cut 4 store-bought corn tortillas into 1/4 inch strips. Lay them on a baking sheet with nonstick vegetable oil spray. Bake in a 400 degree oven for 10 minutes or until they are lightly toasted and crispy. Sprinkle lightly with salt if desired. Garnish strips across the top of the finished soup with fresh coriander. 

Joan: this is absolutely one of my favorite recipes -- it brings back great memories of my college years in Mexico City. It is quick, easy and great for an outdoor lunch or a light summer supper. 

Hope you like it too!


----------



## spryte (Sep 12, 2004)

mmmm... that does look good!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's mine.  I love this stuff!

Chicken Tortilla Soup
Yields:  about 1 gal

2 T olive oil
1 Red bell pepper, julienned
1 Green bell pepper, julienned
1 c yellow onion, julienned

15 oz can tomato sauce
1 T + 1 t chili powder
2 t curry
2 t poultry seasoning
2 t powdered garlic
¾ t cayenne
¼ c cilantro, chopped

1 chicken, cooked, picked, and rough chopped
1 qt Chicken stock
1 c white wine

Garnishes:
4 flour tortillas, cut into strips and deep fried
chopped green onions
grated cheddar cheese
sour cream

	Sauté all vegetables in oil.  Add the tomatoes and seasonings.  Cook over medium heat for 5 minutes.  Mixture may stick to the bottom of the pan.  Scrape this up, as it will add to the color and flavor of the soup.  Then add the remaining ingredients.  Simmer until flavors marry, about 30 minutes.  Garnish and serve.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 18, 2004)

*Tortilla Soup*

Here's another one for you to try.

This recipe was from Tyler Florence.  I tried it and absolutely loved it.

2 T. extra virgin olive oil
2 medium white onions, diced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 jalapenos, seeded and minced
3 ripe medium tomatoes, chopped
1 Qt. chicken stock
Salt/pepper
Canola Oil, for pan-frying
8 corn tortillas, cut into 1/8 inch thick strips
1 1/2 cups shredded cooked chicken
2 avocados, halved, pitted, peeled and diced
1 cup shredded jack sheese, optional
1/2 cup coarsely chopped fresh cilantro leaves, for garnish
1 lime, cut into wedges, for serving

Place a stockpot over medium heat and coat with the olive oil.  Add the onions, garlic, jalapenos, and tomatoes, cook stirring for 15 minutes until the vegetables are cooked down and pulpy.  Pour in the stock, season with salt and pepper.  and simmer for 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat 1-inch of canola oil in a skillet over medium-high flame.  When the oil begins to smoke, add the tortilla strips in batches and fry until they are crisp on all sides.  Remove to a paper towl and sprinkle with salt while they are still hot.

Ladle the hot soup into bowls and put a pile of shredded chicken on top.  Top with avocado and fried tortillas.  Also add cheese if using.

Enjoy


----------



## Zereh (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's the base I use for my "tortilla" soup:

2 cans Rotelle(sp?) tomatoes w/ green chilies
1 onion
2 fresh seranno or jalapeno chilies
4 cloves garlic
1 can diced green chilies
cilantro (leaves only), a big handful

I pour all of that into a blender and whirl it until there aren't any huge chunks left.

I pour the base into my crock pot and add an equal amount of vegie broth and a teaspoon or two of cumin. (Ok ok, the original called for chicken broth, but I don't do meat).

Simmer all day or a couple hours, either way works.

Here's the orginal:
Placed chopped cooked chicken in bowl, ladel soup over. Garnish with avacado, radishes, cabbage, a dallop of sour cream and freshly toasted  tortilla "chips". (i.e. cut corn tortillas into wedges, fry in oil until crisp, sprinkle with salt)

Here's what I do:
I place some cooked rice on the bottom of my bowl, ladel the soup over. I garnish with avacado, cabbage, a bit of shredded cheese is good, yogurt / sour cream, whatever you have on hand works really.


----------



## Magia (Nov 2, 2004)

*The REAL Sopa de Tortilla (tortilla soup)*

Here is the one we made last Friday at International Cooking Class II.  It was so deliciuos everyone was asking for seconds

What you need:

3 garlic cloves
1/2 onion chopped in squares
3 Red, vine tomatoes (or slice tomatoes) chopped in squares
6 cups of REAL chicken broth (the kind you get when you let chicken simmer)
1 tbspn olive oil
Salt & pepper
10-12 corn tortillas (they MUST be the corn flower sort, not wheat flower)
1 oz Pasilla peppers (http://www.mexgrocer.com/13002.html this is what they look like but this guys only have the paste version.  That will do!)
2 ready-to-eat avocados
1/2 cup sour cream
Monterey Jack cheese, chopped in squares
2 lemons

How to prepare:

1.  In a pan without greasing of any sort, bake the gralic, tomatoes and onions.  Liquify in a blender  and  strain.

2. In a pot with the tbspn olive oil fry the juice from step #1, when it starts boiling, lower the heat and let it  cook for 10 more mins.

3. Ad the 6 cups of chicken broth, season with salt and pepper and leave it on low heat for another 15 mins

4. Slice the corn tortillas and fry them in a pan.  Strain them and then let them sit on a paper towel for a little while 

5.  fry an oz of the pasilla peppers for 2 mins

6. chop the avocados in small squares

To serve:

Prepare the soup bowls with 1 tea spoon cream, some avocado squares, some of the pasilla peppers and some Monterey Jack cheese.  On top of that, pour the soup and top it with the fried tortilla slices.

Mmmmm... Que rico!  I feel like making some myself.  ENJOY!


----------



## amber (Nov 14, 2004)

wasabi woman said:
			
		

> here's one I got off the web and it's good!
> 
> Joan Lunden's Chicken Tortilla Soup
> 
> Wasabi, I just tried your recipe today for a late lunch and both hubby and I loved it! Thats a keeper for sure.


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 27, 2004)

I made this one for a contest that I had to include 5 predetermined ingredients in:

http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/getrecipe.zsp?id=52361

It's not too bad. Customize it to your own taste.


----------

